# 1st Comparison - Ball Fireman 2 & Oris Pointer Date



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

In this review I'm comparing the two watches. This is strictly my opinion. Before I start off, I introduce the two buggers side by side lying on a pair of G Star Raw Jeans.










I'll start off saying that both watches serve a different purpose. Oris is a dress watch and Ball is a bit more versatile.










I've owned a couple of Oris pieces in the past and they've always been fair to me. They've kept accurate time and I've enjoyed their Aviation series. This particular piece is a Big Crown Pointer Date with Oris 754 movement, based on SW200. One thing I appreciate about Oris is that they use or heavily modify their movements. Granted some of their movements are Sellitas which are ETA clones, but according to my experience, they are not lower in quality but equal. Some may disagree.

I've had the Oris piece for almost a year and it has kept accurate time. I've worn it often and I'm not disappointed one bit. It is an excellent piece, looks great under suits, well built, top quality, and somewhat prestigious. This particular model is a reissue of a 1939 model.

Oris is one of the few Swiss watch companies that make their movements in house, and are totally affordable. These watches can be had for $500.

I don't know much about their history but Oris came into existence in 1904, same as Rolex. They have kept true to their roots and have produced excellent watches.

I bought this piece with both bracelet and black strap. Sorry I forgot to take a picture of the bracelet, which by the way is also of good quality.

Now the Ball watch.










Thanks to this forum, I've come across this excellent watch company. What really got me into Ball watches is the history behind the company and how it came into existence. I'm sure all of us know that already.

Whenever I'm buying a watch, I also make sure I understand the background of the company and the basis of each watch design.

I picked the Fireman 2 in green after carefully considering the Hydrocarbon series and Night Train. Both are great series but there was something about this model that just spoke to me. It has a simple face, 43mm diameter, green accents, and nice and clean hands. I prefer cleaner faces and both the Hydrocarbon and Night Train felt a bit congested(that doesn't mean I won't consider them for future purchase).

I have nothing but praise for this watch. I've been wearing it for a week now and it is keeping excellent time. Ball compared to Oris use Swiss ETA movements. This one is using the 2824-2. The standard work horse ETA movement. I believe Ball does not modify the movements and I can't tell if its decorated since the case back is stainless steel. I have no problem with ETA but it is kind of nice if watch companies make in house or at least modify existing movements. But I can easily get over it. For the price I paid, this watch is a bargain. Superb quality, excellent construction, and looks that make you feel like a superstar.

Now lets get into the details.

I will start off with the casing.

Ball is using the same grade steel as Oris. Except Ball does not have a sapphire case back which I prefer. However, instead of having a boring case back, Ball has engraved a cool looking train on the casing.










As for Oris, they usually use sapphire case backs and this one is no different, showing their famous red insignia representing Oris modified movement.










Quality of both casing is top notch. Ball is using a brush finish and Oris shiny stainless steel.

----

Both Ball and Oris use sapphire crystal for the face. Ball version is flatter than Oris, and I prefer is flat as opposed to slightly curved, which makes the watch looks a bit aged. Flat surfaces tend to represent a much more modern form of watch design.


















----

Crowns. The crown on the Oris watch is a bit more classic than Ball. I prefer the one on the Oris as it stands out more. Ball is using a brushed finished crown and kind of dull looking.


















----

Now to the straps.

Hands down Oris is a winner in this. The crocodile leather strap is made of high quality leather, looks classic, handsome, and durable. The buckle is also better on the Oris. Ball strap is actually squeaky and the buckle feels a bit flimsy. This observation was made after one week of Ball usage. Actually, the strap is my only real complaint with the Fireman.


















----

Now we come to the faces.

Actually, there is no comparison between the two in this department. Oris represents a classic looking face with an excellent way to show the date. I absolutely love how there is a hand just for date. As for Ball, I love the silky black feeling I get every time I look at it. Both watches have clean face designs, look expensive, and work well. One plus point to Ball is that they use gas lights which light up like a carnival at night ..... kinda freaking cool. Oris is using classic styling, and the watch actually looks like its from the 1930s. I can easily pass this off as my grandfathers watch, and people will believe it. As for Ball, they clearly represent the modern age. They've managed to capture both the classic and modern designs into one watch.


















----

Before I sign off, I'd like to talk about the weight. Both Ball and Oris are light weight watches according to my standards. But thats not a deal killer just something to gripe about. I wish they were a bit heavier but both are comfortable to wear.

----

Ball and Oris are two great brands that are affordable and stylish. They use top of the line ingredients to design and build their watches. I've been through many watches and only a few have caught my attention. These two are some of them. I'm really happy with my Ball purchase and I'm glad I came across the brand. The only thing that wins me over to Ball watches over Oris is the innovation in design, and modern styles. The only thing that encourages me to buy more Oris watches are the modified in house movements. Both watches come at affordable prices and you are definitely going to find a style you like, from dress watches to dive watches to aviation watches.

Alright, I'm a little tired writing this review so I will sign off now. But probably will be making edits and additions since I haven't proof read it. Enjoy!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Great review of two watches that you ordinarily wouldn't think of comparing. :-!

You've got me missing my Oris. I had the same exact model and stupidly let it go. That light champagne-like dial is just perfect for some occasions, and there is something so cool about the date indicator hand.

Rob


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm actually just comparing the watches I already own. Just want to share how I feel about my different time pieces ... Its interesting how one feels differently about each watch he/she owns .. next up is Hamilton Khaki Aviator.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Some of the pictures are nice, some of the comments useful, but...

I think this would make a lot more sense if you just did a review of each watch separately--I can't see how or why these two particular watches are placed together in one review other than the fact that you own them both. There are more differences than similarities (one "dress", one "tool", one black dial, one white...), and they really don't show enough commonalities to be _representative _of one type of watch, or brand (such as a comparison of entry line offerings across brands). In other words, a comparison, to me at least, would be useful when faced with a decision between similar watches marketed by two (or more) different brands, where various insights can help me decide which one is better for my purposes. Here, I am left wondering--what's the point? I think you should separate the reviews into two separate stand-alones, personally.


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

timefleas said:


> Some of the pictures are nice, some of the comments useful, but...
> 
> I think this would make a lot more sense if you just did a review of each watch separately--I can't see how or why these two particular watches are placed together in one review other than the fact that you own them both. There are more differences than similarities (one "dress", one "tool", one black dial, one white...), and they really don't show enough commonalities to be _representative _of one type of watch, or brand (such as a comparison of entry line offerings across brands). In other words, a comparison, to me at least, would be useful when faced with a decision between similar watches marketed by two (or more) different brands, where various insights can help me decide which one is better for my purposes. Here, I am left wondering--what's the point? I think you should separate the reviews into two separate stand-alones, personally.


I actually agree with you. While writing this review I was thinking the same thing. I will leave this for now though ...


----------

